
Remembering What You Read - ZainRiz
https://zainrizvi.io/blog/remembering-what-you-read-zettelkasten-vs-para/
======
xueyongg
One way I usually go about that is to write. The best way to remember what you
learn is to teach them. When you teach, you are 'forced' to articulate your
knowledge in a coherent manner. In return, that allows this knowledge to sink
in. I personally have started this approach by writing some of these things
I've learnt over the past months. Interestingly, such an approach allows you
to understand knowledge across different domains as well. In this case, I'm a
software engineer but was interested to understand more about sales. Hope to
share with you! Hope you will find these posts useful to drive this point
home! Cheers (:

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-03-3-more-cloud-
de...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-03-3-more-cloud-design-
pattern)

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-02-29-articles-in-
sec...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-02-29-articles-in-second-half-
of-feb)

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-03-24-how-to-
improve-...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-03-24-how-to-improve-as-a-
sales-rep)

